# A little help? Denon AVR-3802



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I just bought a Denon AVR-3802 that was sent to me via parcel post. Of course, there was damage to the box and damage to the unit. They must have dropped it pretty hard. Where they dropped is is right next to the Digital Optical inputs. So far, I cannot get the receiver to recognize optical input. The remote that came with it is for an AVR-2801 so, that's no help.

When I hit DTS or Auto input, the unit says "Analog only." The analog box is illuminated on every source, even though the only input connected is the Digital Optical cable. 

My first question before leaning toward that this unit is damaged is how do I hard reset an AVR-3802? The few things I find on the internet are not accurate and reference buttons that don't even exist on mine. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

File a claim yet? This happened when I sold my Onkyo TX-DS676 about 10 years ago. Was not worth the hassle but it was pretty badly damaged.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Usually when that happens its because there is no digital input assigned to the source you are listening to. See page 9 of the manual, item 6 in the setup menu. You have to assign the digital inputs to each source.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hoye, thanks. I'll give that a shot. If that's it, I'll be embarrassed but, I'm not real familiar with HT near as much as car audio.

Architect, I will if the functionality is affected. If not, the physical damage is in the back and I'd rather keep it than go through the process of buying/waiting for another one.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's how my AVR-3803 is. Have to assign input signals, and you can also change their identification name too.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

chithead said:


> That's how my AVR-3803 is. Have to assign input signals, and you can also change their identification name too.


Correct, you must assign each digital input thru the GUI.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, that's difficult to do since I don't have the original remote. The "setup" button on the one that was sent with it does nothing.

That being said, I at least know everything is functioning now. Since the talk of assigning inputs, I kept switching through sources until I found what source was assigned to the optical 1. Of course, it made it a little more tedious until I figured out that the (brand new) optical cable was bad. At least I can confirm it's working properly and I'm just going to order a remote for it.

Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang, sorry to hear about the troubles with it in transit. They really are great receivers though, and I hope it offers years of happy service for you


----------

